# Legalities OF Selling Raw Meat As Dog Food



## SwampCollie (Aug 2, 2011)

I really didn't know where to post this, so I hope this is okay!!

I am trying to find the legalities(in California) of selling raw, processed rabbit packaged and marketed for dog food. I have had no luck. I just want to sell on a small local scale to make some extra cash


.......and have an excuse to expand my rabbitry :whistlin:


----------



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

its illegal in florida. all meat, even for animal feed, must be processed in an inspected facility. there are processing plants that will do your meat, for a fee of course. then you will need the labeling, etc. it is doable, though, if you want to try.
what i'm considering is selling people whole rabbits, and offering to 'do the deed' once the rabbit is purchased. then they are processing it in their kitchen. its quasi legal, but should be ok if you arent doing too much business.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

tentance said:


> its illegal in florida. all meat, even for animal feed, must be processed in an inspected facility. there are processing plants that will do your meat, for a fee of course. then you will need the labeling, etc. it is doable, though, if you want to try.
> what i'm considering is selling people whole rabbits, and offering to 'do the deed' once the rabbit is purchased. then they are processing it in their kitchen. its quasi legal, but should be ok if you arent doing too much business.


Iâve heard of a big market in Minn/St.Paul that has hundreds of live chickens. People can buy the bird and then have them butchered while you wait. That avoids butchering inspections. Government not interested in how your chicken is butchered, so once it is your bird, they donât care. Sort of like herd shares on raw milk. Once you own the cow or share ownership of the cow, the government doesnât care if you are drinking your milk from your cow. 
I donât know how successful youâd be presenting live rabbits and then butchering them while they wait. I think most people donât want to watch a bunny killed.


----------

